# Pct or keep going?



## Teegz (Aug 31, 2017)

Ok Guys I've been reading through many forums and this is my first time posting. 
The thing is I am running a mild cycle of 
sustanon (durateston here in brasil) once a week - 250mg. and on the first 4 weeks I threw a good quality us made oral stanozolol at 40mg a day ed. I'm thinking abou doing 8 weeks, I am now in week 7.
so...
1-4 Sustanon once a week and 40mg of stan.
4-8 Sustanon once a week.
I have some more sustanon and also some oxandrolone. Bit I don't know if I should take it since I already took the stan. 
I had good gain, pretty dry and have never had gyno not in this cycle or any other I have done in the past.
I could not get my hands on HCG for this cycle and I could feel my testes shrink. Thats the only side I felt.
so question is should I continue the cycle for a few more weeks or should I stop and start Pct? And since I could not get HCG during or post cycle should I run just nolva or Nolva/Clomid? Ive never done any AI's either is that important? Any help is appreciated!
cheers from Brasil.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Aug 31, 2017)

8 weeks is too short and your test dose is too low. 

So extend that shit out to 14 or 16 weeks and double the dose to 500 weekly. 

Do you have anything for controlling estrogen? 

What's your plan for pct?


----------



## knightmare999 (Sep 1, 2017)

PillarofBalance said:


> 8 weeks is too short and your test dose is too low.
> 
> So extend that shit out to 14 or 16 weeks and double the dose to 500 weekly.
> 
> ...



He said no AI and asked if it's important.
I get the feeling he also doesn't understand PCT based on what he wrote about nolva and Clomid. 

OP--read the stickies and do other research if necessary.  

Yes, you should at least have an AI on hand.  You may not need it at 250, but you almost certainly will at 500.  You mention gyno, but there are lots of other reasons to be concerned about estrogen levels.  
For PCT, you're going to want nolva and Clomid.
Running orals, especially with the stanozolol, time on equals time off.  Give your liver a break before running another oral.


----------



## Teegz (Sep 2, 2017)

PillarofBalance said:


> 8 weeks is too short and your test dose is too low.
> 
> So extend that shit out to 14 or 16 weeks and double the dose to 500 weekly.
> 
> ...



Thanks for the help.
I only have 8 ampoules of sustanon so I'll do 4 weeks of 500mg then. What do you trhink about the oxandrolone should i use it also during this 4 weeks? 
I don't have any AI's at hand but I can get them if necessary. I just don't to take to much shit all at once and since I've never used it and never felt any major issues without it I just didn't bother but if you think I should do it I'll get it. Just think small doses of poison are always better than big doses. It's a medicin for woman's cancer so it's probably just as bad or even worse than the aas itself.
pct I was thinking the clomid/nolva (low dose) combination I can't get the hcg only with crooked doctors who prescribe it as part of a diet but you have to take the shots at the clinic so I'll pass that.
thanks for the help much appreciated!


----------



## Teegz (Sep 2, 2017)

Thanks for the reply man. I did the stano in the first four weeks and stopped. Now i'm finishing another 4 weeks woth only sustanon. So 1 month on, one off. Do you still think the oxandrolone is a bad idea? I also heard of people who use ox for pct, do you know anything about that? 
Thanks


----------



## BigSwolePump (Sep 2, 2017)

You really are clueless. It would be better to do 8 weeks at 250mg/wk than 4 weeks of 500mg/wk IMO. Bottom line is, you shouldn't be on a cycle to begin with. You have alot to learn.


----------



## Gibsonator (Sep 2, 2017)

it would be ghey to do 8 weeks of any longer ester compound, 12 weeks minimum, 14-16 weeks preferably


----------



## PillarofBalance (Sep 2, 2017)

Teegz said:


> Thanks for the help.
> I only have 8 ampoules of sustanon so I'll do 4 weeks of 500mg then. What do you trhink about the oxandrolone should i use it also during this 4 weeks?
> I don't have any AI's at hand but I can get them if necessary. I just don't to take to much shit all at once and since I've never used it and never felt any major issues without it I just didn't bother but if you think I should do it I'll get it. Just think small doses of poison are always better than big doses. It's a medicin for woman's cancer so it's probably just as bad or even worse than the aas itself.
> pct I was thinking the clomid/nolva (low dose) combination I can't get the hcg only with crooked doctors who prescribe it as part of a diet but you have to take the shots at the clinic so I'll pass that.
> thanks for the help much appreciated!



This post is riddled with broscience. Which means you are making decisions based on false information and a premise that is incorrect. 

This isn't poison. And taking what you think is a low dose is not proper. 250mg of test doesn't get you much more than what you body is producing already. But it does shut down your natural production in the same way that 500mg does. So it's close to a sub-therapeutic dose. 

The idea that nolva and Clomid are as bad or worse that testosterone is false.  Bad how? 

If your nipples start burning and tissue starts forming and you have to wait days to get supplies in you are gonna wind up with some nice tits. Have everything you are gonna reasonably need on hand before starting 

You need arimidex, Clomid and nolva. 

Stick around the forum for future cycling. There is quite a bit we can teach you.


----------



## Teegz (Sep 3, 2017)

I already did 8 weeks at 250. I asked if I should stop or do 4 more at 500. And at the first 4 weeks i took the oral stanozolol at 40mg a day x 7 = 280+250 = 520.
so ive been doing 250mg for only 4 weeks. 

250mg a week is way more than what you naturally produce wich is 4-7mg a day.

but thanks for all the help guys. 
I'm always learning.


----------



## Gibsonator (Sep 3, 2017)

than yes do 4 more at 500


----------



## Teegz (Sep 3, 2017)

Gibsonator said:


> than yes do 4 more at 500



Thanks man. I have some oxandrolone would consider doing it too? I took 1 month of stan and month off could I start another oral?


----------



## ECKSRATED (Sep 3, 2017)

Teegz said:


> 250mg a week is way more than what you naturally produce wich is 4-7mg a day.


U can't compare the two like that. That's not how it works.


----------



## knightmare999 (Sep 3, 2017)

Teegz said:


> And at the first 4 weeks i took the oral stanozolol at 40mg a day x 7 = 280+250 = 520.
> so ive been doing 250mg for only 4 weeks.
> 
> 250mg a week is way more than what you naturally produce wich is 4-7mg a day.
> ...


Stanozolol isn't test, it's a derivative of dht. Some test converts to estrogen and some converts to dht.  Stanozolol is thought of as a cutting steroid by some because there is no estrogen conversion or water retention. 

As mentioned above, you can't just add the amount of test and amount of winstrol taken and pretend it means something. 
Btw, 250+280 isn't 520.


----------



## Gibsonator (Sep 3, 2017)

seriously man read the stickies instead of asking dumb shit and looking stupid. anyone who makes the decision to alter thier hormones in any way should do shit loads of research before doing so which you clearly havent. constructive criticism I'm not trying to be a dick


----------



## Teegz (Sep 3, 2017)

Gibsonator said:


> seriously man read the stickies instead of asking dumb shit and looking stupid. anyone who makes the decision to alter thier hormones in any way should do shit loads of research before doing so which you clearly havent. constructive criticism I'm not trying to be a dick



Im not asking dumb shit man. I respect your opinion. Every thread has different opinions i was just asking what to do. Already started the cycle wanted to know how to finish. Im far from knowing everything. I've read The stickies some say just nolva, some say both, theres no 100% recipe. If there was it would be easy. I did what I did and I'masking if its ok to continue. Its not like im killing myself at 250 a week. Thats why i take it easy.


----------



## knightmare999 (Sep 3, 2017)

This is a good board.  Sometimes a little harsh, but good info here.  Lots of guys came from other boards and notice the difference.  We don't allow sources here, don't push peptides and other junk--just some iron brothers looking out for each other.

Good info here.   Forget what you've read on the other boards regarding PCT, cycling, etc, when it comes to what the consensus is here and/or what is written in the stickies. 
Everything you need to know regarding the basics has been laid out.  Follow the info we have and you won't go wrong.

Take care of yourself, educate yourself, take criticism on the chin and learn from it, and help us educate others.

Some of us get frustrated because guys will sign up, not read the stickies, not post new member intros, ask a question that we've answered literally dozens of times, and then take offense when called out on their lack of research.

Run nolva and clomid for pct.  Hcg isn't for pct, but can help recovery when used on cycle.  

Stick around after this cycle and continue to learn.  Post up before you start your next run.  You should know all of the details about what you're running and why you're running it (such as winstrol being a dht-derivative, and not equivalent to test for anabolic or androgenic effects on a 1:1 ratio), what can go wrong, what you'll need on hand if something goes wrong,  how to administer them, and what to do post cycle.


----------



## Teegz (Sep 3, 2017)

knightmare999 said:


> This is a good board.  Sometimes a little harsh, but good info here.  Lots of guys came from other boards and notice the difference.  We don't allow sources here, don't push peptides and other junk--just some iron brothers looking out for each other.
> 
> Good info here.   Forget what you've read on the other boards regarding PCT, cycling, etc, when it comes to what the consensus is here and/or what is written in the stickies.
> Everything you need to know regarding the basics has been laid out.  Follow the info we have and you won't go wrong.
> ...



alright guys thanks for all the feedback.
i don't pretend to know all and was never angry because of the answers I got. Believe it or not I read the stickies. 
So heres what I'll do. For the remaining 4 weeks of my cycle of 12'weeks total I'll throw the 500mg a week and the oxandrolone at 40mg a day. I got the arimidex but I don't think I'll be using it because I feel no high estrogen side effects, and I do believe arimidex comes with it's own side effects. But it's in hand. I think with low dose cycles AI's should not be indicated unless you feel it's necessary. I wont take it for just precaution I'm afraid they can cause estrogen rebound if the estrogen goes too low.
Pct will be clomid 50/50/25/25 and nolva at 20/20/20/20 2 weeks fter my last shot. Again don't think high dose is necessary. But thanks for all the help and I'll keep learning from you guys.


----------



## knightmare999 (Sep 3, 2017)

We all have plenty left to learn.  

I've always used aromasin, never arimidex; just worked and had no reason to change.  Never noticed any sides with aromasin.  I've let my estrogen get out of control before and that was no fun.  Rebound is more of an issue with arimidex than aromasin, as far as I'm aware.  Good to have the AI on hand running 500mg/week test.

Probably won't notice much from the test increase in 4 weeks, but 500 isn't a high dose (lowest I'd consider running on a blast) and 250 shuts you down as much as 500.

PCT plan looks solid.

Best of luck with the rest of your run.


----------

